

Show HN: Drone Hire – An international directory of drone operators for hire - thomasfromcdnjs
https://dronehire.org/

======
shenanigoat
Currently selecting any state will populate the site with Hawaii and South
Carolina and Cleveland operators. It seems that country works as a filter but
not state/province.

I like the idea.

------
xyby
Looks good. What is the business model?

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
Currently we allow operators to pay a subscription fee for higher rankings and
extra promotion.

~~~
xyby
Interesting idea. Did anybody pay for that already?

------
qhoc
Dumb question: is this even legal? I thought drone commercial is not allowed
in the US yet?

